# HMPK fancy marble x yellow



## greycup

After [not too much] deliberation, I bought the two bettas I was studying. 
Male: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AAip_sD88Y
Female: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFzGQcIvxhQ

I used Youtuber EliteBetta's method of spawning. I'm not sure exactly how many fry were produced but I'm certain it's over 100. 

The eggs @ 24 hours: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKG5o2lzVVc
A small portion of the fry at this moment: 









This is my first time but I'm hoping things go smoothly.


----------



## minikin

Good luck with your babies!


----------



## 172714

how does your male look like after the mating? Id like to see how much damage is expected after breeding.


----------



## greycup

zenrobots said:


> how does your male look like after the mating? Id like to see how much damage is expected after breeding.


He wasn't damaged in any way during mating. The female had a few chunks missing from her anal and caudal fin but nothing too serious. After tending to the nest and fry all hours of the day, though, the male looks like he's aged about 10 years lol. It varies with each fish; yours could be more or less aggressive.


----------



## greycup

minikin said:


> Good luck with your babies!


Thanks


----------



## greycup

The fry are free swimming now but the male is still chasing after them, trying to get them all back into the nest to no avail. I cautiously fed him along with the fry and it seems like I might be able to keep him in there with them? I've only read of a few of these cases. It makes me nervous when everywhere I read in the breeding section, the majority remove the male at this point.


----------



## cousiniguana

This is gonna be good....


----------



## greycup

I finished counting the number of fry in a picture just now. I gave up after 350... and that does not include the ones still in the nest.


----------



## 06460ish

Great pics!


----------



## konstargirl

Good luck and what a pretty boy!


----------



## summersea

Can't wait to see how they turn out! Subscribing!


----------



## minikin

That is an enormous number of babies! Congrats? Lol probably both exciting and a bit overwhelming...


----------



## greycup

Thanks for the supporting messages guys! Yeah, there are a lot of fry but I've been preparing for this so it's not overwhelming as much as it is an exciting and fascinating experience for me. 


I got a video of the fry eating today (1080 HD is best!):


----------



## minikin

That is an amazing video! I loved seeing dad zoom by in the background too, for the size contrast!


----------



## greycup

minikin said:


> That is an amazing video! I loved seeing dad zoom by in the background too, for the size contrast!


Thank you! They kind of remind me of flies buzzing around :shock:


----------



## greycup

2nd day of free swimming and I just gave them their first taste of bbs. It was funny watching them eat. I had to take their father out today as he kept collecting 20+ fry to put back in the nest. The fry didn't seem too happy and I wanted to make sure everyone gets to eat so I took him out.


----------



## summersea

They are so tiny!!! Cuteness!!


----------



## greycup

Getting really good at swimming around and eating now. They're getting bbs twice a day and infusoria in between. There used to be a nice supply of infusoria in there at all times but I believe they've wiped it out already, I don't see any speckles wriggling on the surfaces anymore.


----------



## BettaMoon

Good luck! Even if this is your first time it looks like things are going pretty well so far! I assume you will be selling the fry?


----------



## mashp

:-Dnice male , I will stalk this by the way.


----------



## greycup

Thanks! And yes, I have a few local pet and fish shops lined up already. The rest will go to friends/family, anyone who wants them.


----------



## greycup

Update: Caudal fins are in!


----------



## BlueInkFish

I've just found this spawn log and I'm in love with the pair!!!
Your fry look very adorable!

May I ask, what video recorder or camera did you use to take a videos of your fish?! The quality is amazing!


----------



## Greenapp1es

These guys are adorable! I love the parents too!


----------



## BettaStarter24

Ok I'm pretty sure your boy is from the same spawn as my Misha. or at least from the same parents


----------



## fishtankwatcher

Following, because I love spawn logs and your pairing is intriguing!

Just some off the top of my head questions:
Do you think the number is still the same?
Have you experienced the die-off most talk about? (or at least I've read alot about)


----------



## cousiniguana

I love your pictures and can't wait to see them keep growing. Will you be selling them here?


----------



## greycup

litelboyblu said:


> I've just found this spawn log and I'm in love with the pair!!!
> Your fry look very adorable!
> 
> May I ask, what video recorder or camera did you use to take a videos of your fish?! The quality is amazing!


Thanks  I used a Canon T2i with stock lens for the videos. Good lighting had a lot to do with the quality.


----------



## greycup

BettaStarter24 said:


> Ok I'm pretty sure your boy is from the same spawn as my Misha. or at least from the same parents


I can definitely see the resemblance. He's gorgeous btw :') I wish mine had more white but that marble gene!


----------



## greycup

fishtankwatcher said:


> Following, because I love spawn logs and your pairing is intriguing!
> 
> Just some off the top of my head questions:
> Do you think the number is still the same?
> Have you experienced the die-off most talk about? (or at least I've read alot about)


Thanks! 

The numbers are not the same. I started with 350-400 but I've been culling the smallest ones every day so I might be closer to 300 at this point. During the first week, I found 1 or 2 dead on a daily basis but now that we're in the second week, they've stopped dying off. I've been lucky so far but I think a lot of it is just avoiding any major fluctuation and keeping good water params.


----------



## greycup

Greenapp1es said:


> These guys are adorable! I love the parents too!


Thank you


----------



## greycup

cousiniguana said:


> I love your pictures and can't wait to see them keep growing. Will you be selling them here?


Yes, considering they turn out okay. If they do, I will be.


----------



## cousiniguana

I'll be watching closely - I love the parents so much!


----------



## Crossroads

Been watching this thread like a hawk but forgot to subscribe haha
such beauties those babies are gonna be.


----------



## BlueInkFish

greycup said:


> Thanks  I used a Canon T2i with stock lens for the videos. Good lighting had a lot to do with the quality.



Thank you! I'm usually fimiliar with the Nikon products, is there any camera similar to the T2i? Maybe the Nikon 3100? Haha, I'm still a amateur, I've only been in a photography 1 class! Yikes. 

How's the spawn coming along with your fry?


----------



## greycup

litelboyblu said:


> Thank you! I'm usually fimiliar with the Nikon products, is there any camera similar to the T2i? Maybe the Nikon 3100? Haha, I'm still a amateur, I've only been in a photography 1 class! Yikes.
> 
> How's the spawn coming along with your fry?


Ah :X That's still one more class than me. 

They're doing great at the moment. I'm moving them up to a 23 gallon tomorrow and hopefully that will be enough for a while. 

I should be taking them off microworms some time this week. I kind of don't want to  They're so convenient lol. 

Anyway I got a pic of them @ 2 weeks now. These are average sized and represent the majority of them. There are a lot of larger ones but they're always on the bottom looking for food so I can never take a picture of them... I guess that's why they're larger :|


----------



## greycup

cousiniguana said:


> I'll be watching closely - I love the parents so much!





Crossroads said:


> Been watching this thread like a hawk but forgot to subscribe haha
> such beauties those babies are gonna be.


All this watching . . . such pressure!  
I'm hoping they turn out well too.


----------



## BettaBoy51

put me down for a few babys when there old enough lol!


----------



## Crossroads

No pressure! Just love and excitement


----------



## cousiniguana

It's just so much fun to see how the babies turn out


----------



## minikin

cousiniguana said:


> It's just so much fun to see how the babies turn out


I second that! It's always such an interesting surprise!


----------



## greycup

Not much of an update but I wanted to share a few pics and a video.

I moved them to a 23 gallon tub today. They have all this new space yet they still like to hover around the sponge filter


----------



## fishtankwatcher

So many babies!!!:BIGcool:
Sponge filter = food, my guess


----------



## cousiniguana

Wow, they're so cute.


----------



## greycup

So a few days ago I had an ich outbreak. It was either from the java moss I received from an eBay seller or from dripping in water too fast when doing a water change. I gradually bumped the temperature up to 88/9F, from 79F, for 4 days then lowered it to 86F. My mistake was keeping it at 88/9F for a day too long. Many of the fry showed distress on the fourth night but it was too late and I lost close to 15 of them. I lowered it down to 86F and haven't lost a fry since. Coupled with daily 75-80% water changes (with aged water from a large tank containing a heater to match temps.), and 2x a day vacuuming of the bottom, there are still a few spots left but they have grown so much and seem a lot more active. I'm going to leave it at 86F for another week to make sure they're completely rid of ich. 

On a brighter note, the fry look like real fish now! They've grown anal fins to match their dorsal fins. Does anyone know when to look out for ventrals?


----------



## mashp

From what i know is about 6 or 7 weeks, mine are about 7 weeks and 3 days and they have ventral.


----------



## hrutan

I usually see vents around week 4.


----------



## greycup

mashp said:


> From what i know is about 6 or 7 weeks, mine are about 7 weeks and 3 days and they have ventral.





hrutan said:


> I usually see vents around week 4.


Ok, thanks. I'll keep an eye out next week and start freaking out if they're not in by week 6/7.


----------



## greycup

3 weeks!


----------



## Greenapp1es

Daaaawwwww


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Such big eyes <3


----------



## fishtankwatcher

*See cute!*

Nicely detailed picture!! 
I think I see tiny ventral nubs?



greycup said:


> 3 weeks!


----------



## greycup

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Such big eyes <3


Their bodies have some catching up to do 


fishtankwatcher said:


> Nicely detailed picture!!
> I think I see tiny ventral nubs?


I wish D: I think those are pectorals.


----------



## greycup

Got a feeding video and a better picture of their fins


----------



## cousiniguana




----------



## fishtankwatcher

greycup said:


> I wish D: I think those are pectorals.


Aren't Pectorals are on the side? ;-)

I was talking about the tiny nub underneath, unless that's something in the background :lol:


Still uuuubbbbeeerrrrr cute regardless, I don't know why baby fish are so cute!


----------



## greycup

fishtankwatcher said:


> Aren't Pectorals are on the side? ;-)
> 
> I was talking about the tiny nub underneath, unless that's something in the background :lol:
> 
> 
> Still uuuubbbbeeerrrrr cute regardless, I don't know why baby fish are so cute!


Yeah! I really mean pectorals :lol: They're out of proportion atm so you can see them overlapping and extending past the body, making it look like ventral nubs. 

Speaking of which . . . I spotted some today on the biggest fry  

I've been feeding microworms daily thus far so that made me a little nervous. When I feed them, I squirt the dense mw and water mixture from a pipette into a nice line or circle on the bottom of the tank so they're somewhat contained and I know exactly what area to siphon/vacuum later. It also helps having so many fry. There's never any leftovers.


----------



## greycup

They are one month today and there are a few with easily spotted ventrals  I think the reason I'm so excited about this last development is because they're officially a whole fish now. They're complete and now they just have to color up and grow bigger. I'm going to see if I can take some pics before I move them to the 70 gallon grow-out later today. I've been running RO water all night just to fill it.


----------



## greycup

After a bad, unpredictable accident, I lost a good portion of the remaining fry. There's about 100, give or take a few, of them left still. 

They're 1 month old now and in a 70 gallon stock tank. It's getting hard for me to keep up with updates but I'll try to get weekly pictures in  









Off microworms and onto baby brine shrimp all day until they take pellets and gel food. They refuse to touch the stuff at the moment.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Awww - sorry to hear you lost some.

Cute little guys though. Such big eyes and tiny little vents...


----------



## minikin

Aww it has the beginning of racing stripes! Sorry you lost so many though!


----------



## Sadist

I'm sorry you lost a bunch, but at least the remaining will have less competition in the grow-out tank! They're looking awesome! I love the feeding video, too.


----------



## greycup

Thanks for all the kind words! I was pretty devastated that day but since then, everyone's been doing well and I haven't lost a single one. 

Due to my busy schedule, their feeding and water change schedule has been erratic :/ I feel kinda guilty that they're not as big as they could be. Things are clearing up though so I will be giving them more attention.


----------



## Sadist

They're looking nice!


----------



## cousiniguana

So cute!


----------



## greycup

I have a lot of fry with this color combo. Irid on the body and yellow fins.


----------



## greycup

Lots of water changes!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow!!! I just notched your in Cali!!! It'll make it much easier for me to purchase from you! Haha. If you selling them that is?  :lol:


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Shipping is going to be easy for me too!


----------



## greycup

litelboyblu said:


> Wow!!! I just notched your in Cali!!! It'll make it much easier for me to purchase from you! Haha. If you selling them that is?  :lol:





SiameseFightingArt said:


> Shipping is going to be easy for me too!


Definitely! I have way too many on my hands.


----------



## NYorkieBetta

Subscribing...


----------

